# Hiding a gun in your walls



## Stephan1eMitchell (Jun 12, 2016)

I want to hide a rifle inside a wall, behind the drywall, of a house that is being reno'ed....

A few random thoughts come to mind - please let me know if I'm missing something or if I'm way out in left....


as to "why?", let's not even bother going there, just for brevity's sake
it would have a trigger lock on it, as per local regs
it would be freshly cleaned and lightly oiled
it would be in an interior wall, so the cold weather won't cause condensation

- I don't want oil to leak through the drywall... so I was considering wrapping it in a clear contractor trash bag, the kind that is so thick you can barely tie it in a knot to close it. (Normal garbage bags seems to do a terrible job of holding oil inside.) The wall is studded with 2x4 (not 2x6) so there isn't enough room for a hard case but I guess I could use a soft case.

- In the event that the gun is ever needed, I would just tear into the wall and retreive it - there would be no "door" to access it -and I would repair the damaged wall if Doomsday ever passes

- In an adjacent area behind the same wall, I plan to have a stack of protein bars and lots of ammo and a few other prepper basics

So those are my initial thoughts. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out the Tactical walls website. Might give you some ideas. Look on the bottom right at concealment.









Tactical Walls


Shop Tactical Walls' unique firearm concealment options like the Concealment Mirror, Concealment Shelf, Issue Box & other great products.




tacticalwalls.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd use a vac-sealer and seal it up using a roll. As for protein bars, you'll be inviting mice and rats... at least until they start to grow mold.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

You might look up gun storage bags by Zerust or another company they claim 5 year protection, I bought a Longbranch .303 that was Factory Through Repair (FTR) that was stored since 1948 never shot after the factory repair. They used cosmoline to protect it and the guy I bought it from said it had been wrapped in a waxy linen, the protein bars, ammo etc; could be place in steel ammo cans w/ desiccant to keep moisture and rodents out.

Anyhow post what you found it would be interesting.


----------



## Stephan1eMitchell (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the comments so far. Keep em coming! I will post pics when I have them. btw, if I ever have a rat or mouse in my house I'm moving! (I'm a better prepper on paper than in real life lol)


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

I like your way of thinking. 

A typical question that comes to my head every time firearms are gonna sit in an area to be undisturbed for a long time is moisture, now inside a wall this should definitely limit the amount it’ll come into contact with, so wrapping it up in some real thick wax paper, then a gun sock, inside of a soft case should do fine, drop some moisture packs in there just to give it a boost the first few months. I recently came across an old browning from the 60’s that had been stored since the 70’s in just a leather case from the time that was completely clean of rust and with a little oil fired fine out of the gate. 

Now ammunition and food is a different beast to tackle, like said previously, putting them in some lockable steel ammo cans with proper seals and more moisture elimination packets should hold those just fine, just be sure to get shelf stable protein bars. i’ve seen some before with a 20-year shelf life. 

What good is a doomsday weapon if it isn’t badass? I would be sure to keep a battle load amount of magazines (unloaded as to preserve the springs inside) with as much ammunition that you think is reasonable.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Consider using 2x6 for the studs and then use PVC pipe to contain your weapon & stores. You could either glue caps on the ends or use screw- in plugs.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with the bags by Zerust. But i'd pack a big old silicone disicant bag with it, just to be sure.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

FYI for storage weapons storage bags.









Gun Storage Bags - Zerust Consumer Products


Zerust VCI Weapon Protection Bags shield your guns and rifles from harmful rust. Our gun storage bags offer up to five years of corrosion protection.




www.zerustproducts.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Why in the wall?
Why not buried outside?
With a shovel, a large diameter PVC pipe, one cap and one airtight plug, and a desiccant pack, you could bury a fully sealed container in the ground that would be impervious to moisture and easily recovered without damaging a wall.
I know, you didn't want to get into the "why", but your chosen option is impractical, restricting, and destructive.
A buried, fully sealed, cache would be safe from water and fire damage, and easier to retrieve than busting out drywall to only fix it later. Much less of a question of "is it worth retrieving?"


----------



## Crash5291 (Sep 18, 2019)

As a fellow Canadian, dropping a tube in the ground could be problematic when you need to get to it and the ground is frozen solid. 

Then your inclined not to burry it very deep to assist retrieval, at that point your potentially relying on ground cover to keep it concealed. Depending on OP's location possibly in the heart of suburbia HOA hell, it may be a fair trip to get somewhere burring it would go un-noticed. 

For a wall stuffing i'd likely clean, oil and vac pack it, then drop it in a sock happy reno at that point. I'd also recommend using foam to isolate the package from the walls so if someone banged into the wall hard enough it wouldn't make any noise vibrating against the inside.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Crash5291 said:


> As a fellow Canadian, dropping a tube in the ground could be problematic when you need to get to it and the ground is frozen solid.


That is a valid point I'd not considered. No such thing as permafrost in Texas.😁
Makes a bit more sense now.

But still makes this southern boy question why on God's beautiful earth someone would choose to live in a place where even dirt can freeze. 😂


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> .....But still makes this southern boy question why on God's beautiful earth someone would choose to live in a place where even dirt can freeze. 😂


We can grow food.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Install a false heating duct to nowhere in your basement or crawl space. Junction it off the system. Use strapping to take the weight but if you do make sure it matches the existing pattern to original installers used. Line the botton of the tube with puppy pads or old carpet to muffle any potential sounds and soak up any gun oil.

As for protein bars I'd make sure you put them in something very sturdy. I had to toss out a cache of SOS survival bars last year after critters got to them. Another expensive mistake.

Godspeed


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> That is a valid point I'd not considered. No such thing as permafrost in Texas.😁
> Makes a bit more sense now.
> 
> But still makes this southern boy question why on God's beautiful earth someone would choose to live in a place where even dirt can freeze. 😂


Because we really enjoy our national winter sports of kicking frozen cow/horse turds down the road. 

Godspeed


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you have to worry about oil dripping, you're using way too much oil.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Have you considered burying it under your floor with a fake flooring section that could be lifted. Don't know if you have a basement but burying it in your basement, if possible, seems more practical.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> That is a valid point I'd not considered. No such thing as permafrost in Texas.😁
> Makes a bit more sense now.
> 
> But still makes this southern boy question why on God's beautiful earth someone would choose to live in a place where even dirt can freeze. 😂


Having 4 seasons is wonderful. Spring is awesome after a long cold winter. When everything starts to green and come back to life, it is invigorating. Winter also toughens a person up. Of course there are always times during a cold winter that I wish I could snap my fingers and instantly be living in a warm spot in the U.S.


----------



## Crash5291 (Sep 18, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> . . . But still makes this southern boy question why on God's beautiful earth someone would choose to live in a place where even dirt can freeze. 😂


In part as it's what i know, i know the what to expect in this general area. If i was to move somewhere warm year round i'd have to relearn the climate and what to expect. 
I'd also hazard a guess that the "south" will be a priority destination for quite a few, making the north less inviting and hopefully a little less crowded. 




RedLion said:


> Having 4 seasons is wonderful. Spring is awesome after a long cold winter. When everything starts to green and come back to life, it is invigorating. Winter also toughens a person up. Of course there are always times during a cold winter that I wish I could snap my fingers and instantly be living in a warm spot in the U.S.


I agree with this statement fully! 
My only real dislike of the area is the ticks are getting horrible here if you even look at anything not mowed ankle high you likely have one on you. I can live with skeets and flys, but ticks i hate with a passion. 

I do wish we had the 2nd amendment though, gun laws here are beyond stupid.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Crash5291 said:


> In part as it's what i know, i know the what to expect in this general area. If i was to move somewhere warm year round i'd have to relearn the climate and what to expect.
> I'd also hazard a guess that the "south" will be a priority destination for quite a few, making the north less inviting and hopefully a little less crowded.


It's just a general observation.
At some point, a conscious decision was made by a group of migrants that came across the Bering Strait (as the theory goes) to stop and settle where the ground freezes completely for a large part of the year. Granted, they did come from Siberia...
Other folks from that same group realized that the farther they went away from the north star, the warmer the temperatures were, the more green grass there was, and the more liquid water there was in the riverbeds, and they just kept going.
You think anyone ever ventured back north to let their shivering friends know what they had found? 

All that said, I'm sure there are some beautiful spots in your country... for a week or so each year.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep... it sure does get warmer the further south one goes.

You can have your 6 weeks of 100°F+ days.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thank you. 
I will.
🙂


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

But NOT in your air-conditioned home. 

Or your air-conditioned truck. Or air-conditioned office. Or air-conditioned store....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yep.
What button are you trying to push?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Gee, I don't know.

You have so many.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So you *are* just trying to harass?
Might want to review the board rules bud. 😉


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I guess I can understand "the need" for an item like this, especially if the area derived gets ransacked by the local Gestopos. I do try to visualize just where a fellow member places himself on the "weapons vs. law-enforcement" edict, then again, the police here in Wisconsin are probably not like the police in Texas.

Over time I have viewed the usual powder-keg. The ranting of derelict drunks, and the news articles in the local daily papers--which are always mealie-mouthed. Now, don't get me wrong, I am not pushing the issue with the locals. Every morning I slip a CRKT "No Time Off" folder into my jeans, leaving the shiny clip on the outside of my front right pocket.

Look at it this way. If you're hiding something you are probably headed to the back seat of a police cruiser. If you happily loan a sharp, legal, recognizable folder to a local police officer, it's been my habit to make a "friend." And you might need that friend during a very dark 3:00AM wandering...


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

0.53 cu. ft. Electronic Digital Wall Safe


Amazing deals on this 0.53 Cu Ft. Digital Wall Safe at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Mount it in the wall, then put a picture of Gramma over it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Too easy to find. "Behind a painting" goes back centuries.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Too easy to find. "Behind a painting" goes back centuries.


I don't know about that- Abraham Lincoln's family had an electronic digital wall safe in their log cabin for years and it was never discovered.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> I don't know about that- Abraham Lincoln's family had an electronic digital wall safe in their log cabin for years and it was never discovered.


Uh huh.

OK, so one hiding place didn't get found only proves no one took a concerted effort to find that one. Doesn't address the burglars that routinely knock paintings off the walls.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> OK, so one hiding place didn't get found only proves no one took a concerted effort to find that one. Doesn't address the burglars that routinely knock paintings off the walls.


And who says preppers don't have a sense of humor?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> And who says preppers don't have a sense of humor?


We certainly do. But it wasn't Lincoln who had a digital safe. It was Franklin.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We certainly do. But it wasn't Lincoln who had a digital safe. It was Franklin.


D'oh.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We certainly do. But it wasn't Lincoln who had a digital safe. It was Franklin.


Good catch, Abe didn't need a gun safe.
Honest Abe said he lost all his guns in a boating accident on the Potomac while fishing.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

One Shot said:


> Good catch, Abe didn't need a gun safe.
> Honest Abe said he lost all his guns in a boating accident on the Potomac while fishing.


Nah. He wasn't fishing. He and some buddies were just rowing across to the other side. You know... to fight the Japanese.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

There are easier ways to hide basic survival resources than behind a finished wall… just my simple opinion.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Jeeeezus, don't hide a gun in a finished wall if you're like me, you walk out of the room then come back in and forget where you put the damned thing.


----------

